# Me



## futaro

I read in my japanese book:

Shinjuku eki de hidoi me ni atta no desu.

I can´t understand what is the meaning of me in this sentence.
Can you explain it to me?


----------



## kamome

「ひどい目にあう」・_hidoi me ni au_  

_it seems to mean something strong as disagreement, near to the __italian "FARE SCHIFO" - about "how bad the station of shinjyuku HAS BEEN MESSED UP", "what HORRID CONDITIONS it is in"....hope this can help you,  _

かもめ
​


----------



## toscairn

a bad, sometimes good experience. (ii me wo miru / warui me wo miru)


----------



## Flaminius

Hidoi me (ひどい目) and ii me (いい目) both originally meant how good or bad the turn of the dice is.  Spots on the dice is 目 or eyes in Japanese.

Expressions such as below refer to either good or bad happenstances.
ひどい目／いい目を見る (-o miru)
　　　　　　　　　　に会う  (-ni au)
　　　　　　　　　　が出る。 (-ga deru)


----------



## toscairn

The last example is said only for dices, Flaminie! (Flaminius って第２変化名詞でいいのかな？自信なしです。）


----------



## Flaminius

Figurative usage of "いい目が出る," is not at all unheard of in my neck of the woods. 

in secund*a* declinatione nomina in -ius, -aius et -eius faciunt cassum vocativum singulare*m* cum -i; nunc quid Flaminius gignit? Flamini.

difficile est scribere de Latina latine....


----------



## toscairn

Capito! Ho trovato questo: http://www.orbilat.com/Languages/Latin/Grammar/Latin-Declension_2nd.html
Grazzie, Flamini.


----------



## kamome

_...verum latinis latinum latine sermocinari difficilest, at, Flamini amice..._ 

_"UTILIUS HOMINI NIHIL EST QUAM RECTE LOQUI,_
_SED AD PERNICIEM SAEPIUS SOLET AGI SINCERITAS"_

_(I hope you will forgive me this joke  )_

かもめ



​


----------



## SpiceMan

What in western cultures is face, in Japan is me (eye).
eg, people with kind faces would be yasashii me no hito

so:
Shinjuku eki de hidoi me ni atta no desu.
shinjuku station at terrible/awful/unfriendly eyes to meet sustantivating-the-verbmeet copula-verb

He met people with unfriendly eyes (faces) at the Shinjuku station. ie: It wasn't a friendly enviroment, or whatever.

So he's talking about how he/she perceived the people that happened to be at Shinjuku station.


----------



## kamome

_yes, and thanks for underlining, SpiceMan: as the first post _
_was written in romaji, I hadn't noticed  (neither did I in the _
_Flaminius' one)  that_ 会う/_au,  (meet)._ 

かもめ


----------



## futaro

Thank you to all. It seems that ME must be translate as EXPERIENCE.


----------



## SpiceMan

me is eye.

according to Jim Breen's dictionary:
酷い目に遇う; 酷い目に遭う 【ひどいめにあう】  (exp) to have a bad time


----------



## toscairn

Yes, futaro, it's "experience."  Its original meaning is, as Flaminius has written, "spots （目）on a dice." When we say 今日ひどいめに会った, one doesn't associate め with eyes, but rather spots on a dice. Even if め　in the sense of "spots on a dice" derives from "eyes", nobody think it that way when breaking down the said sentence.


----------

